# Got my F5 Team edition in Today!



## SummerSux (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey guys been lurking around here for awhile gathering info and just wanted to give back some beta. I am in Southern NH and ordered my F5 team edition through my LBS last wednesday. Well it arrived yesterday and I was able to get it today!!!!!
Man is it beautiful, will post pics soon. Love the full 105 gruppo, team graphics and 3T upgrades. But also wanted to let you know that mine came with a full carbon weave, straight Felt fork on it. This must be the newly designed fork, looks just like the pic on the website.
The bike is awesome and worth the wait guys. I feel spoiled having got mine so quick after reading througfh many posts dealing with long wait times.
My LBS did say he's still waiting on his F4's but my F5 came cross country in about 9 days. Happy Riding, pics soon
Peter


----------



## Tango45 (Mar 18, 2011)

Me = Jealous

Got word last week that my F5 arrived in CA and will ship this week. Apparently there were no 61cm bikes in the country. And today was such a nice day...

9 days, really? How far did it have to go? Did someone carry it on their backs?

Pics?


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Congrats! I hope you love the Ride!


----------



## SummerSux (Apr 16, 2011)

Here's the new piece in my kitchen looking so hott









New fork









3T gear









The argyle









105 crank









If these april showers ever stop I could take it out for a proper ride.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Very nice! Congratulations! I predict you are really going to enjoy that bike.


----------



## SummerSux (Apr 16, 2011)

Don4 said:


> Very nice! Congratulations! I predict you are really going to enjoy that bike.


Thanks.BTW its a 54cm with everything still stock on it.
Ordered Neuvation wheels to replace the CXP's and lose close to a full pound, and have the new 105 pedals to cpmplete the group and look.

I'm on the east coast so it came cross country in about a week.


----------



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting the regular F5 but I'm curious,what do the CXP-22's you took off weigh?


----------



## SummerSux (Apr 16, 2011)

sdw5012 said:


> I'm thinking about getting the regular F5 but I'm curious,what do the CXP-22's you took off weigh?


They are still on the bike so I havent weighed them, but if the Aksiums are a good comparison they supposedly weigh about 1800 grams, thinking the CXP's will come in around1900- 2000 grams. The Neuvation set says it weighs 1620g and I got them on sale for $259!


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Thats a great looking bike! I have the team colors for the F95 and it looks pretty awesome too.


----------



## Tango45 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, I got mine in today. It's a 61cm, so I had to wait for it to be built and shipped. It came with the slightly curved Easton EC90 fork. LBS said the others got the Felt fork, but for my size they must still be giving out that fork. Weather is crap, so I haven't had a chance to take it out yet, but I can't wait...


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

The regular F5 wheels are heavier than those on the F5 team due to the use of a slightly better hub on the Team version. I think my stock F5 wheels were in the neigborhood of 2050 or more grams. I'll look to see if I can find where I posted the stock weight.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

I just got a F5 in the shop yesterday, and my F5 Team is at the shop. I can weigh both wheelsets if you want.


----------



## SummerSux (Apr 16, 2011)

pumaking said:


> I just got a F5 in the shop yesterday, and my F5 Team is at the shop. I can weigh both wheelsets if you want.


that.would be awesome of you. Would love to see the difference.
Pouring rain and sleet here still waiting to ride this rig.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Weights with Tires/Cassette/Skewers, etc etc

F5 Regular 
F+R = 3.12kg 6.14lbs

F5 Team
F+R = 2.99kg 6.09lbs


----------

